# A bit bored?...A truly awesome video.



## Mark Evans (16 Sep 2011)

http://www.viddler.com/explore/thechive/videos/673/


----------



## George Farmer (16 Sep 2011)

Brilliant.  Great music too.


----------



## andy-mu (16 Sep 2011)

Thats a cool video.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Sep 2011)

nice find!


----------



## mcluckyday (16 Oct 2011)

Amazing video and music !! Just perfect


----------



## Antoni (16 Oct 2011)

Great video and stunts! I need some adrenalin too!


----------



## BigTom (16 Oct 2011)

Flying squirrel suits, best suits.


----------



## andy-mu (17 Oct 2011)

Just on the flying squirrel suits, here's not a bad example of that


----------



## mcluckyday (18 Oct 2011)

andy-mu said:
			
		

> Just on the flying squirrel suits, here's not a bad example of that



Lol - I would like to try it one day  Must be a wonderful feeling to fly like that !


----------



## Anabelle (4 Nov 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> http://www.viddler.com/explore/thechive/videos/673/




Great video, the mountains at the beginning look amazing!!


----------

